# anyone know cheap online pinkie supplier?



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

have just put through some online orders, and get my livefood from a website i'm happy with and is very cheap. now i've just gone to place an order for £5 pack of 10 pinkies with live food by post, and it came to £14.99 :gasp: with frozen surcharge or something. so i was wondering if anyone knew of a cheaper supplier, or is it just going to be easier to find a shop and travel to buy them.

cheers

Kirst


----------



## reptileexpress (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Kirsten,

Have at look at my site. I do packs of 25x Pinkies for £7.50. There is a frozen charge of £5. Cheapest around for frozen delivery charges.There is a £10 minimum order though before delivery. We do livefood as well. Dry goods are free delivery. You could easily make up the order. 1x tub of livefood + 25x pinkies for £10 plus the £5 delivery charge.

Also have a livefood offer of 10x tubs for £18.

Cheers Shelley




kirsten said:


> have just put through some online orders, and get my livefood from a website i'm happy with and is very cheap. now i've just gone to place an order for £5 pack of 10 pinkies with live food by post, and it came to £14.99 :gasp: with frozen surcharge or something. so i was wondering if anyone knew of a cheaper supplier, or is it just going to be easier to find a shop and travel to buy them.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Kirst


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

a 10 pack of pinkies is going to work out expensive on its own with delivery, why not buy a 100 pack for £15 plus the £9.99 delivery works out at 25p a pinkie 

100 Frozen Mice Pinkies 1-2g


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the info, but i only have vinny, so 100 pinkies would go off before he could eat them all, and they've got to be easily hidden in a freezer as the land lady doesn't like the idea at all of frozen mice in the freezer compartment in her fridge. i think it might be easier and cheaper for my to find a shop that sell them and go and fetch a supply maybe once a month or something.


----------

